# Suspention



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok so i know you all get tired of this being broughtup, but i have a specific question, so i am considering getting the Tokicp Illumina set up, do any of you use this set up or not, so far every thing i have read has been ok about them, and i am in no rush, seeing tha my 300zx is in montana still and im in sacramento,....Damn


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

*Illuminas*

I have an NA. I use the Tokico blues and love them. I am about 99% sure you can only use Illuminas on a turbo Z your year. If you have NA, you may be able to use them if you do a lot of swapping of bracketry. Don't quote me on this though. I'm sorry if I missed somewhere that you have a turbo car, I didn't see either NA or turbo anywhere in the post. Blues=NA, Illuminas=turbo. Hopefully that's it.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

well thanks fer the info, are the tockico blues good fer a racing set up or just a street style drive, and you were right i have a N/A 300


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The Illuminas will fit the rear no problem, but they won't fit the front unless you buy 87-89 turbo strut housings.

The blues are non-adjustable while the Illuminas are 5 way adjustable.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

is there a suspention set up that is adjustable for the front end of a 87 non turbo, that some one has experience/ reveiws about


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I have an '85 n\a the only difference between the shocks... I think is where the holes were drilled they dont line up, they are like a half inch off.... once again im not positive on this but I swear up and down that I saw a write op on it... look it up


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The difference in the front STRUTS is the size of the tubes. The NA tubes are about 1/4" smaller in diameter than the turbo housings. It is physically impossible to fit the Illumina shocks in the NA housings. Now, other shock companies do make their shocks fit both tubes with the use of adapters and spacers.

You can swap NA and turbo housings all day long with no issues. Provided you buy the correct year range.

The 87-89 struts have a slightly larger angle on them for the axle since the control arms are 10mm wider.

And it's spelled "SUSPENSION"


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

well thanks for all the imput and i gues ill do some more reshearch on this topic and hit up the local pic and pull, ohh and im sorry i cant spell for shit


----------

